# GCSE's



## Krishs Bettas (24 Aug 2012)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone got there results yesterday?
I got 6 A's and 4 B's soo i was over the moon


----------



## hinch (24 Aug 2012)

I think they were still called o-levels when I got mine


----------



## Ady34 (24 Aug 2012)

Well done, great results..... Treat yourself to a nice new planted tank


----------



## Dexie (24 Aug 2012)

hinch said:
			
		

> I think they were still called o-levels when I got mine


There were when I took them too lol  



Well done fantastic results    what's your plan now 'A' levels?


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Aug 2012)

well done Krish!  my daughter got her first lot of results yesterday as shes doing some GCSE's this year then the rest next.  We did all ours in the final year so nice to be able to split them up!


----------



## Kristoph91 (24 Aug 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## LancsRick (24 Aug 2012)

Congrats matey! What are your plans for next steps?


----------



## HarryRobinson (24 Aug 2012)

I got 4A's, 3A*'s and 5B's  Treat myself to a nexus 7 hopefully!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (24 Aug 2012)

Nice one!

Took mine in 99


----------



## Fox (24 Aug 2012)

Congrats to you both. I took my GCSEs in the first year they existed. With the exception of this year, grades have risen every year so I'd be a straight-A student if marked now - sadly I wasn't at the time


----------



## Kristoph91 (24 Aug 2012)

HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> I got 4A's, 3A*'s and 5B's  Treat myself to a nexus 7 hopefully!



Nice one Harry, well done mate! 
Get to the pub


----------



## HarryRobinson (25 Aug 2012)

If i were 18 ahah


----------



## Krishs Bettas (26 Aug 2012)

Thanks everyone, i am planning to do A-Levels in september in Biology, Chemistry, Geography and Product Design.
Hopefully today or latter in the week i should be getting a 120cm or 180cm (depending on my dads budget   )
So maybe in a few weeks it will be up and running.


----------



## owenprescott (26 Aug 2012)

HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> I got 4A's, 3A*'s and 5B's  Treat myself to a nexus 7 hopefully!



I did rubbish in my GCSE but I managed to get into college and now UNI thanks to Art & Design. I am also planning on getting a Nexus 7, my excuse is that I can use it to keep organised but I will prob end up on here instead.


----------



## HarryRobinson (27 Aug 2012)

That a good exuse right there haha, i'm getting it for taking notes in classes and e-mails  I'll get tapaptalk too!


----------

